
Show HN: Remote Job Lists – Search and filter remote job listings - hobonumber1
https://www.remotejoblists.com
======
justboxing
Congrats on shipping!

Love the UI and interface. Did you build it yourself or used an off-the-shelf
template?

What's your tech stack?

I run [http://www.visaok.in](http://www.visaok.in) \-- visa sponsored jobs.

Happy to chat more. Email in bio.

[P.S. The link in your Top 30 under 30 in the About page of your personal site
links to Topher Bullock. It's off by 1. i.e it's image/4 instead of image/5
(yours) =>
[http://www.canadianbusiness.com/innovation/developer-30-unde...](http://www.canadianbusiness.com/innovation/developer-30-under-30-gallery/image/5/)
]

~~~
hobonumber1
Thanks! My tech stack is NextJS w. Express / React / Postgres. Thanks for
spotting that broken link.

I built it myself, but it's based on Bootstrap. I'll ping you over email
sometime to chat. :)

------
hobonumber1
Hey guys, I'm excited to share a project that I've been building out over the
last few weeks. Here's the backstory:

I was helping a family member look for a job recently and spent a lot of time
on job sites. Instead of focusing on just his city (where opportunities were
limited) we eventually started looking at remote jobs to broaden his search.

It quickly became obvious to me that there aren't too many good ways to search
for remote listings around the world. This sucks for both remote employers and
remote workers.

To solve this problem, I spent a few long nights building out Remote Job
Lists. It aggregates listings across the internet, categorizes them smartly
using Machine Learning, and makes it easy to search for a position that is
interesting to you.

Technologies Used: NextJS (Server-side rendering with React) Express Postgres

------
starbuxman
Interesting. Is this using APIs to fetch jobs or scraping?

~~~
hobonumber1
Mostly going through RSS Feeds.

